# Domestic water disinfecting..



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Do any of you commercial guys do your own domestic water disinfecting before you energize a new system? If so some insight would be great...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

We hire it out to company that adds the chlorine, then samples it, then takes it to the lab and gives you the report.


----------

